# Feeling amazing for the past week



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

It's only been about a week so I'm not going to jump to any conclusions and say I'm finally getting over DP, but I feel great. Ever since I had a panic attack last Monday, I've come out of my depression, my head has cleared up a bit, I'm finally feeling the urge to do things that I previously enjoyed, I've been getting off of the computer and getting outside, I've stopped locking myself, I've started socializing and I'm finally having moments of true happiness reminiscent of my days before becoming depersonalized.

I still have moments. For example, today I felt like I was on autopilot while I was walking. This only lasted for a minute though and I brushed it off as soon as the thought entered my head.

It's strange that something frightening like a panic attack and extremely heightened dissociation triggered this huge step towards recovery, but I'll take it.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

aw!!! i hope it sticks and its gone for good


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Just an update, I'm very confident now that my DP is finally on its way out. Today was probably my first truly normal day since November. I can't even believe how great I feel. After 3 and a half months, my DP is now just a minor disturbance. I don't even feel it 24/7 anymore, only when the thoughts enter my head. Today I went to a funeral, got a haircut, met up with some friends, walked around the city, went to a restaurant, took some photographs and felt very relaxed all day long. I no longer wake up at 5:00pm. I work out again, I no longer feel depressed. I no longer sit on my computer all day obsessing over depersonalization. I no longer feel disconnected from reality. Maybe I will relapse, but at this moment I highly doubt it. I feel too good for that.

As for advice to others going through the worst of it right now? I'm afraid I don't have any. I didn't really do much different. I honestly did just wake up one day and felt the urge to resume my life, as unlikely as it sounds. I then took the initiative to get out and live life. Anyway, I probably won't be coming here much anymore, but I will check back every now and again.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

you lucky lucky person!


----------



## Jowett (Feb 24, 2013)

Justinian585 said:


> Thank you everyone. Just an update, I'm very confident now that my DP is finally on its way out. Today was probably my first truly normal day since November. I can't even believe how great I feel. After 3 and a half months, my DP is now just a minor disturbance. I don't even feel it 24/7 anymore, only when the thoughts enter my head. Today I went to a funeral, got a haircut, met up with some friends, walked around the city, went to a restaurant, took some photographs and felt very relaxed all day long. I no longer wake up at 5:00pm. I work out again, I no longer feel depressed. I no longer sit on my computer all day obsessing over depersonalization. I no longer feel disconnected from reality. Maybe I will relapse, but at this moment I highly doubt it. I feel too good for that.
> 
> *As for advice to others going through the worst of it right now? I'm afraid I don't have any. I didn't really do much different. I honestly did just wake up one day and felt the urge to resume my life, as unlikely as it sounds. I then took the initiative to get out and live life. Anyway, I probably won't be coming here much anymore, but I will check back every now and again.*


So strange, but that's exactly how I came out of mine. After months and months of constant DP I woke up and everything had lifted slightly and cleared slightly. It just got better from there. That's why the only advice i've been giving is to just continue in yourself and it will pass. Might sound like shit advice but its how I got rid of my DP. Good luck for the future.


----------

